# 200 x 15 ft Driveway Residential.



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

** I do not have a plow. I am using two toro single stage blowers. **

I have a question for you guys as about pricing.

I got an email today from a gentleman who lives 15 minutes from me, he has a 15 ft x 200 ft driveway he want's cleared. I took a look, it is huge, but doable with blowers. No sidewalks, just driveway. 

I am estimating it will take me a solid hour to complete each time I go there.

I am thinking in the range of $600 - $750 per month for unlimited snow removal. Free salting service if he leaves salt out for me. Knocking off 15% if he decides to purchase for the season and pay up front. What do you guys think? ($2880 for 4 months, Dec-March 31st)

I am currently charging between $200 and $250 per month + HST for 4 - 6 car driveways in my neighborhood.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry for double posting, I don't know how to delete this post.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

What is your average number of snowfalls per winter ?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

What is the best way to find this out? I am searching online,

I am in Grand Valley, outside of Orangeville. First winter up here.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Assuming the 20 storms you said in your other thread. 

$2,880 ÷ 20 storms = $144 per storm. I don't think that's high at all.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It's so hard to say though. We get about half those storms, but I used to charge almost double that as a per storm charge. Just all comes down to the location and market. If anything, maybe try to meet in person to give the bid, if you both have time. That way you can try and read his expression about the price. Also ask if he's ever used a snow contractor before, and ask questions about his previous contractor. Usually the customers are pretty open about these things.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Right, but your overhead is probably much higher than mine.

This would be just me snow-blowing his property.

It's not far which is nice, and could lay the ground work for spring contracts in his area (Large homes)


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

144 a night to plow a driveway, point me in the right direction and we'll be paying cash for that condo in Nassau by Easter!

Get what you can I'd say - they'd have you committed around here.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

If someone asked me to quote on that in the city, I'd be at 1000-1200. And I'd be thrilled to have it. 4 pass with a tractor/blower: 2 minutes maybe? If it's out in the country then you have to factor that in though...


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

It's all $3000, and I am assuming we will get more then 20 storms, I am going to say probably 30 - 40. Still though, not bad.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Unraveller said:


> If someone asked me to quote on that in the city, I'd be at 1000-1200. And I'd be thrilled to have it. 4 pass with a tractor/blower: 2 minutes maybe? If it's out in the country then you have to factor that in though...


Yeah a lot more snow up here brother, I served Mississauga last year, went out maybe 12 times MAX.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

He wants it blown, instead of plowed? If you can get that much, great.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> He wants it blown, instead of plowed? If you can get that much, great.


He stated it was a brand new driveway so I said that snow-blowing would be safer for it. A plow would be ideal, but we all start somewhere!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

A local neighbor w/80' new driveway, had 3 plow trucks parked @ curb w/ 7 guys shoveling 6" of wet snow ! 
I drove by and said glad that's not ME! lowblue:


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> A local neighbor w/80' new driveway, had 3 plow trucks parked @ curb w/ 7 guys shoveling 6" of wet snow !
> I drove by and said glad that's not ME! lowblue:


I plowed for a company, then did the shoveling thing for years as a sub. Didn't mind it until I got behind a plow again. I'll gladly pay the shovel guys, and I'll stay in the heat.
I made good money with a shovel in my hand though. With the right crew, more than I do behind the wheel. Still, won't go back...


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

15min away is more like 30min in the storms we get. Travel time was killing me last year. I canceled almost half my accounts this year and kept the close and easy ones.


----------



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

i start at $70 for 1 to 3 inches on an average driveways of 1800 square feet + side walks if they have one. not sure if this is too low or to high but i do live on one of the riches areas of PA


----------

